# My S3



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I don't think i have posted anything about my s3 since i got it back in February, so here are some pictures for you all.

I have had light room ps and photomatrix for a long time, but only the last few days i have tried earning how to use them, haven't really picked up my camera for a while either


















and i thought I would give a HDR a go:









Thanks for looking
Rich


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice, like the the reflection in the 2nd shot a lot.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

seeing those pics makes me miss my A3 quattro


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Like what you tried to do with the first one, but it would have looked better if you had got tighter to the car with the selection before altering the background.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

swordjo said:


> Like what you tried to do with the first one, but it would have looked better if you had got tighter to the car with the selection before altering the background.


And done the windows too.

Looks like you are getting the hang of it though.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

very nice, im currently looking at getting a S3 or TT next, just finding a S3 with low miles at a decent price tho !


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

number 3 is a winner


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> And done the windows too.
> 
> Looks like you are getting the hang of it though.


oh i did forget about windows, oops

i tried to select as close to the car as i could, but I was unsure how to chnage the selection with the lassoo without deselecting everything and starting again..

Anyone know how i can do that?

Thankyou for the feedback


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

just use the lasso little by little like in the guide I posted up. Once you have selected the main bulk of the car inverse it and then pic the style you want to change it to. Then get the lasso tool back out and do a window at a time, but this time don't inverse, just change to the style you want and repeat. Hope you like the one above BTW.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

that does ake it pop desaturating the background, i think the car could pop a little more with some curves adjustment.

Yeah thinking about it now i know how i would do the windows. Just after selecting the car as best i can, if i zoom in to refine it, how do i add to the same lassoo outline without deselcting everything, if that makes sence? I'm taking a guess at select the new area holding shift or the option key or somthing?


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Sorry I'm not sure how clear that sounds,

If i go around the car as best i can and it becomes selected.

I zoom in and find i am a few pixels out from the edge, for instance around a wheel or bumper

How would i move the selection in without deselecting everything and starting again


----------



## S3 Nattie (Jul 14, 2009)

That looks exactly like mine top looking cars


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

swordjo said:


> Like what you tried to do with the first one, but it would have looked better if you had got tighter to the car with the selection before altering the background.












improvement?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Thats much better mate, if you use smaller lines with the lasso tool at the wheels you will get them much tigther and rounder. Does look much better though :thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I'm only on a macbook with no mouse, so was getting impatient with the track pad that was all, going to invest in a house i think


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

rich-hill said:


> I'm only on a macbook with no mouse,


Thats all I use too mate.. never got round to buying a mouse yet! :lol:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

must be my seating position then, because sat at my desk my elbow sinks below my rist, giving my pains in my elbow


----------

